# T-34 Mentor Gathering, Palm Springs



## evangilder (May 11, 2008)

The last few days have been a whirlwind of activity for me. I have driven about 350 miles and flown 4 flights in 3 different T-34 Mentors. What an awesome couple of days! First, here was my office yesterday. I was on the ramp for a few minutes at a time, in and out of the briefing room for pre and post flight briefings, and then skyward again. Fun? YOU BET! Tiring? Exhausting. Worth it? Absolutely.


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2008)

The view from my office is pretty hard to beat. Unfortunately, I have a problem, but a nice problem to have...too many good shots! The new lens coupled with some great pilots and a cooperating mother nature produced a "shooter's paradise".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2008)

Very cool Eric - hope you had a blast. I always enjoyed flying the T-34, great fun airplane! - BTW a T-34 had a "wheels up" at Centennial Airport the other day. I was at the repair station they brought it too and they told me the guy's insurance is writing if off - I'm trying to bid on it, it does look repairable but will definitely make a good parts plane. I'll know more within the next week.


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2008)

I heard about the Centennial incident. It would be cool if you could pick it up. They are a lot of fun, and pretty docile. Who knows, maybe one day you could be in the gathering...

Here's a few more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2008)

Very awesome pics! I am very jealous that you get to do this all the time!



Keep the pics coming my friend.


----------



## seesul (May 11, 2008)

Eric,

you´re lucky man...there´s nothing more to say from me...
keep the pics comin´...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 11, 2008)

I'm with DAIG....very jealous!!! I love photography, and would have a blast doin it full-time! Awesome shots, bro, keep em rollin!!!


----------



## Wildcat (May 11, 2008)

WOW, excellent shots Eric, especially like the one with the four T-34's scooting over the runway


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2008)

Awesome shots!
Personally like the last shot there!


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. I haven't picked a favorite yet from this event, and this time, it is the hardest one for me to pick a favorite.


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2008)

Really great shots, Eric. Would like to see more. Glad you had such a
great time....

Charles


----------



## DBII (May 12, 2008)

great work as always.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2008)

I got the rest of the galleries online. 






Van Gilder Aviation Photography, May 10, 2008- Gathering of Mentors- Palm Springs Air Museum

Enjoy!


----------

